# Guppies needing salt?



## ziyadi (Mar 27, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows if guppies can live in water without salt or do they need it? Also I was wondering if guppies can be put in with gold fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Guppies are adaptable, they prefer salt but will do ok without. Goldfish prefer salt and cold water but will tolerate warm, unsalted water. Better to keep the goldfish warm than the guppies cold (they get ich). You will never see any guppy fry and when the goldfish get big enough to fit a guppy in its mouth the guppies will disappear. Small goldfish and big guppies are ok in the short term (not ideal) but don't plan on keeping them together forever.


----------

